# Google Suchergebnisse in Java Applikation



## leon22 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo !

Mir stellt sich die Frage wie ich in einer Java Applikation abhängend von einem
Suchbegriff auf die Ergebnisse der Google Suche zugreifen kann ?!

Habs mal mit 


```
URLConnection urlConnection = new URL(endpointURL).openConnection();
HttpURLConnection httpUrlConnection = (HttpURLConnection) urlConnection;
```

versucht -> bekomme aber ein 413 Not allowed ! (endpointURL ist mein String wie er auch bei einer normalen
Google Suche im Browser verwendet wird)

Weiß jemand wie ich das Ganze bewerkstelligen kann ?

Danke und mfg

leon22


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (15. Mai 2009)

Möchtest Du eine Seite mit Suchergebnissen lediglich darstellen, oder möchtest Du direkt die Treffer auswerten? Zweiter Fall ist gemäß den Lizenzbedingungen von Google nicht erlaubt. Bei Yahoo gab es meines Wissens zumindest bis vor einigen Jahren eine API, wo man für private Zwecke im kleinen Stil direkt die Ergebnisse abfragen konnte.


----------



## leon22 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo !

Möchte schon die Ergebnisse auswerten !
Gibt es da wirklich keine Möglichkeit auf die Suchergebnisse zugreifen zu können ?
(es gibt doch von Google ein Web Toolkit -> leider nur für AJAX)

Link: Google Web Toolkit - Google Code

Allerdings sollte man per Java auch irgendwie auf die Ergebnisse kommen !?

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht ???

mfg leon22


----------



## byte (18. Mai 2009)

Es gab vor Jahren mal ne API von Google, um programmatisch Suchanfragen zu starten und die Ergebnisse dann per Java auszuwerten. Keine Ahnung, obs das noch gibt.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (18. Mai 2009)

Die API wurde vor ca. 3 Jahren dicht gemacht und die Lizenzbedingungen so geändert, dass das Auswerten von Google-Treffer-Seiten verboten ist. Ich hatte so etwas auch mal vor, habe es dann aber wegen der Änderungen der Nutzungsbedingungen aufgegeben.


----------

